# New Orleans Hornets (16-10) vs. Minnesota Timberwolves (4-21)



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

VS.










New Orleans Arena, New Orleans, LA
7:00pm CST











































































Preview​
_The Minnesota Timberwolves have gone 311 days and 56 games since winning consecutive games.


They'll try to finally end that drought at the site of their lone road win this season as they visit the New Orleans Hornets on Saturday.

The Timberwolves (4-21) last won back-to-back games in February, beating Boston and Denver at home. Since those victories, they are 11-44 and already have endured four losing streaks of at least five games this season alone.

But Minnesota ended a season-worst six-game skid by beating Indiana 131-118 at home Friday, getting double-doubles from both Al Jefferson (29 points, 13 rebounds) and Sebastian Telfair (27 points, 11 assists). Antoine Walker also hit six 3-pointers and scored 23 points off the bench, bouncing down the court with his signature wiggle.

"Just trying to get guys motivated," Walker said. "I don't want our season to go down the tubes. There's still a lot of games left."

Even though they were without flu-ridden guards Rashad McCants and Marko Jaric, the Timberwolves shot a season-high 53.8 percent and scored their most points since getting 134 against Denver in April 1991._

More

I'm not totally sure of the Wolves' starting lineup. I think Peja is questionable for tonight. If the Hornets lose tonight, I will be very, very disappointed to say the least.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

bee-fan, whenever there's action on the floor, never take your eyes off of it. :wink:


----------



## pG_prIDe (Jun 23, 2002)

The Hornets should take it seriously. I mean the last time they played, Marko Jaric made them pay.


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

I always thought Rasual Butler would be a solid player if he was given good minutes, what has he be doing for you guys? Is Peja injured or does Butler just start over him?


----------



## bee-fan (Nov 4, 2006)

girllovesthegame said:


> bee-fan, whenever there's action on the floor, never take your eyes off of it. :wink:


I'll be on the lookout the entire game. :biggrin:


----------



## bee-fan (Nov 4, 2006)

thaKEAF said:


> I always thought Rasual Butler would be a solid player if he was given good minutes, what has he be doing for you guys? Is Peja injured or does Butler just start over him?


He's starting because Peja is hurt. I believe he's better as a starter, but hopefully it carries over when he returns to the bench. He's not blowing everyone away with scoring, but he's been putting up nice numbers. I believe his defense is underrated.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Paul with 10pts, 5asts, and *4stls* in the 1st qtr. Peja started tonight.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Halftime

Hornets 53
TWolves 38

Hornets decided to play a little defense in the 2nd quarter. I'm hoping for no let downs in the 2nd half. From what I hear the Wolves came back from what I think was a 21pt deficit to beat Indiana last night. Hopefully that won't happen tonight. Let's go HORNETS!!!


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Kind of a lackluster second quarter.Always a good idea to let teams like the T'wolves think they don't have any hope of winning.


----------



## supermati (Mar 28, 2005)

Halfway through the 3rd, I'm already satisfied by our starters contribution stat wise.

This is the kind of games they should let Julian, Marcus and Adam play.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

supermati said:


> Halfway through the 3rd, I'm already satisfied by our starters contribution stat wise.
> 
> This is the kind of games they should let Julian, Marcus and Adam play.


Adam is still out with that ankle injury. Julian only got a few minutes tonight so far.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Looking good, looking good. Let's keep it up.

End of 3rd

Hornets 79
TWolves 53

To start the 4th, West is the only starter on the floor. Let's see how much of our lead these guys will give up.

Craig Smith really looks like he should be on a football field.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I guess they gave Paul a TO on the last play of the 3rd quarter...that's the first one for the game,but I thought the ball went to Tyson and he tried some sort of crazy shot.Unless the bunch screws up badly he's not getting back in....He'd get 20 assists easy tonight if Minnesota were making it a game.


----------



## supermati (Mar 28, 2005)

Oh yeah, totally forgot about Adam.

Let Marcus play, it's sad to see him every game sitting on the bench on warmups, staring nowhere.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Bobby with the alley to Julian!! Doesn't look like the starters will have to re-enter this game. The bench appears to be holding it down.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

supermati said:


> Oh yeah, totally forgot about Adam.
> 
> Let Marcus play, it's sad to see him every game sitting on the bench on warmups, staring nowhere.


Yeah, during this time I don't think it would hurt to give Marcus some PT.


----------



## supermati (Mar 28, 2005)

supermati said:


> Oh yeah, totally forgot about Adam.
> 
> Let Marcus play, it's sad to see him every game sitting on the bench on warmups, staring nowhere.


Yay!


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

supermati said:


> Yay!



LOL! I guess you spoke too soon. :biggrin:


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Marcus with the throw down!!! :lol:

Final

Hornets 110
TWolves 76

:clap2:

This is how they should've taken care of the Wolves the last time they met. Hornets had a major meltdown in that one.


----------



## supermati (Mar 28, 2005)

5th seed in the West right now.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Recap


----------



## Aussie Baller (Oct 6, 2005)

CP3 would be on 20 and 10 after this game right?

**** son he's sexy


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Aussie Baller said:


> CP3 would be on 20 and 10 after this game right?
> 
> **** son he's sexy


:rock:


----------



## bee-fan (Nov 4, 2006)

The Hornets were looking for serious revenge after that last game. They came out swinging from beginning to end. On top of that, our bench actually maintained and extended the lead.


----------



## pG_prIDe (Jun 23, 2002)

Good thing Jaric didn't play tonight :razz:

Anyways, sick alley by Wright from BJax. I think that was NBA.com's dunk of the night.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

pG_prIDe said:


> Good thing Jaric didn't play tonight :razz:
> 
> Anyways, sick alley by Wright from BJax. I think that was NBA.com's dunk of the night.


Then if he would've played the Hornets would've just won by about 20 rather than 34. Or maybe Jaric would've had a game like he had on 11/17 and not been a factor at all. Who knows? :tongue:

Either way, after the last meeting, I don't think the Hornets had any intentions on losing this one. Paul and the other starters wouldn't have sat out the 4th quarter either.


----------

